# Can I use WD 40 on knitting machine?



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I came home early from work and decided to start cleaning the Singer 888.
The machine was never used (48 years old)and the ribber was wrapped and taped in original packing so it is in pristine condition and shiny. I guess it needs only some light cleaning and oiling.
The main bed was somewhat wrapped-in original packing but not sealed so even thou it is clean and shiny, needles have some tiny specs on them and they are sticky little to touch.
It does not look like rust but I wonder if I can use WD40 on cleaning the needles?
I do have sewing machine oil for my commercial machines and I will use that for lubrication after.I guess that's O.K.right?
Or do I have to use alcohol only for cleaning?
I read some info here but non about WD40.
Thank you all for helping.


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

WD40 is one of the worst things you can use on a knitting machine. It's water based and will promote rust. I use a spray I got online that's made specifically for knitting machines. It's called Lori-Lynn and if you google it you can purchase it. It's about $10 a can. Be careful of using oils too. They can gum up and cause you all kinds of grief.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Thank you Lyn!
I guess no cleaning tonite.I am going to buy the spray you mentioned.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

You can clean the needles by taking them out and soaking them in denatured alcohol with a few drops of machine safe oil. Then polish them with a soft cloth. If there is any rust on the needles, you can use fine steel wool to remove it.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree. WD40 is bad news for km's. I also use Lori-Lynn. Great stuff! Which reminds me, gotta order some. 
Marge


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

MKDesigner said:


> I agree. WD40 is bad news for km's. I also use Lori-Lynn. Great stuff! Which reminds me, gotta order some.
> Marge


Lori-Lin is no longer made but I found
http://store.dknits.com/pd-super-industrial-yarn-spray.cfm
so I guess I'll get that one.
BUT, this is lube for yarn. 
What am I suppose to use for the rest of the machines? Or can I spray it on the machine and carriage too?
I also have to find or make sponge for it, the old one looked like coffee grounds!
This is like slow boat to China. 
I wonder when I'll be able to even start to learn.
So little time.....


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi
I use Ballistol - it comes in spray, bottle and wipes. It's great for KMs - it used to be recommended by Passap when they made KMs. It's also safe if ingested (used in the food industry), can be used to soften leather, clean dogs' ears, clean and lubricate guns (it's known as a shooters lubricant/cleaner), remove stains from wood and a host of other things - brilliant stuff. I bought mine on eBay (UK) but I'm sure it will be available in the US. If it isn't, look up lubricant/cleaner for guns - you have a 'gun culture' in the US (i.e. you are allowed to carry guns/bear arms as a Constitutional right) so I'm sure there will be other similar products which I would think would be suitable since it needs to do the same sort of job for guns as it does for a KM - clean and lubricate without leaving 'gunge' or rust.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

peppered said:


> I came home early from work and decided to start cleaning the Singer 888.
> The machine was never used (48 years old)and the ribber was wrapped and taped in original packing so it is in pristine condition and shiny. I guess it needs only some light cleaning and oiling.
> The main bed was somewhat wrapped-in original packing but not sealed so even thou it is clean and shiny, needles have some tiny specs on them and they are sticky little to touch.
> It does not look like rust but I wonder if I can use WD40 on cleaning the needles?
> ...


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

One of the machine knitting groups on Yahoo groups to which I belong just had a discussion of cleaning and lubricating your machine.

One good source for info is www.theanswerlady.com where Kathryn Doubrley and her husband Jack have lots of info. Jack and Kathryn have developed many youtube videos on cleaning the various knitting machines.

They have a whole page of links to their videos
http://www.theanswerlady.com/Youtubelinks.html

There are links to videos for fixing your really gunked up machine. Plus a video on which chemicals he uses and where to buy them. 
I tried to put the direct link here, but it did not work. Go to the link I have mentioned above then scroll down about half way to ALL KNITTING MACHINES where it says Jack's Favorite Machine Maintenance chemicals, and click on that. It will take you to his video.

I have used those products and they work well.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

peppered said:


> I came home early from work and decided to start cleaning the Singer 888.
> The machine was never used (48 years old)and the ribber was wrapped and taped in original packing so it is in pristine condition and shiny. I guess it needs only some light cleaning and oiling.
> The main bed was somewhat wrapped-in original packing but not sealed so even thou it is clean and shiny, needles have some tiny specs on them and they are sticky little to touch.
> It does not look like rust but I wonder if I can use WD40 on cleaning the needles?
> ...


There is an excellent series of videos by the Answerlady- her husband Jack does maintenance and cleaning on some videos and he swears by Mystery Oil and explains why it works. Apparently it can be bought at your local Walmart. LoriLyn is no longer made, and WD 40 can damage a knit machine.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Peanut Tinker, we sure do think alike! 


Peanut Tinker said:


> There is an excellent series of videos by the Answerlady- her husband Jack does maintenance and cleaning on some videos and he swears by Mystery Oil and explains why it works. Apparently it can be bought at your local Walmart. LoriLyn is no longer made, and WD 40 can damage a knit machine.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Check the site for Cardiknits in Hamilton, Ontario. Pat has a section on how to clean your machine. And along with all the others on here, WD40 is a great big NO!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is the printer friendly link to Cardiknits How to Clean your Machine .

http://www.cardiknits.com/freebies_clean_printer.html


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been using WD40 for 35+ years and have had NO trouble with it.
It is NOT WATER based- it is OIL based + solvent.
I would be lost without it as I buy secondhand machines that usually have NOT been maintained. Removes rust,unseizes mechanisms, especially good to free punch card mechanisms. It has NEVER caused Rust, or damaged the plastic. 
If you use it properly, spray on SPARSELY and wipe off with a rag that isn't fluffy, it lubricates too as it is OIL based..
I soak the needles in it in a plastic bucket overnight, put a lid on it as it stinks, then wipe the needles and any latches that stick give them another spray until they free up, I keep the bucket for this purpose,Been using the same bucket for years.
You can GOOGLE WD40 and have an interesting read. The manufacturers of WD40 recommend its use on knitting machines and sewing machines as well as a few thousand other applications 

The biggest problem is people pouring OIL(TOO MUCH) into these machines and the fluff builds up(wet oily fluffy gunk)then they add more OIL!!! Stuffs up everything. Then the machine has to be pulled apart and cleaned.


----------



## Gwenny 31 (Feb 4, 2013)

I use gun cleaner on mine......really cleans off all deposits well, leaves no residue and protects the machine. It does not denature like some oils do....even sewing machine oil solidifies after a while. I dont have a gun but it was recommended to me years ago (1984) by my father who was an engineer. The machine is still as good as new thanks to fhe gun oil. 
Have often wondered if l should consume some to stop the cogs in my brain seizing up and causing dementia. LOL.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

peppered said:


> I came home early from work and decided to start cleaning the Singer 888.
> The machine was never used (48 years old)and the ribber was wrapped and taped in original packing so it is in pristine condition and shiny. I guess it needs only some light cleaning and oiling.
> The main bed was somewhat wrapped-in original packing but not sealed so even thou it is clean and shiny, needles have some tiny specs on them and they are sticky little to touch.
> It does not look like rust but I wonder if I can use WD40 on cleaning the needles?
> ...


I do not use knitting machines but, for any machine, if you don't want blackish oily stains on surfaces do NOT use WD40. There are lubricants made for sewing machines, etc., that I'm sure will be a much better choice.


----------



## alan.codyre (Nov 4, 2013)

years ago an article appeared in machine knitting news regarding the use of wd40 and Peter Free (machine mechanic) said it was no good. The manufacturers of ws40 replied to his article and stated their product was perfectly safe and was a light lubricant suitable for machines. I have used it but I prefer Inox MX3 which is similar. Earlier versions of spray stuff was for dewatering and starting wet engines and was not a lubricant, but most now are lubricating as well. I do agree gun oil is the best but may be hard to get.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi
> I use Ballistol - it comes in spray, bottle and wipes. It's great for KMs - it used to be recommended by Passap when they made KMs. It's also safe if ingested (used in the food industry), can be used to soften leather, clean dogs' ears, clean and lubricate guns (it's known as a shooters lubricant/cleaner), remove stains from wood and a host of other things - brilliant stuff. I bought mine on eBay (UK) but I'm sure it will be available in the US. If it isn't, look up lubricant/cleaner for guns - you have a 'gun culture' in the US (i.e. you are allowed to carry guns/bear arms as a Constitutional right) so I'm sure there will be other similar products which I would think would be suitable since it needs to do the same sort of job for guns as it does for a KM - clean and lubricate without leaving 'gunge' or rust.


I use this also on my machines, does NOT gum up the needles. I have cleaned the needles on my Passap Vario with alcohol. Removed them all, put them in a shallow pan. Covered with rubbing alcohol and let set for about na hour. All the old grease and dark spots came off. Don't need to rinse, just dry with a lint free ( or as close as possible) cloth. the alcohol will evaporate quickly and leave no residue or rust.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry, you are totally wrong about WD-40, it was designed to drive off water and moisture. It used to be called "Rocket WD-40" as it was the 40th formulation designed to protect Nuclear Rockets from corrosion.

It has a lot of aircraft jet fuel in it. It cleans rust and other corrosion and leaves a coating THAT PREVENTS RUST. It also lubricates a bit and frees up things up and allows the proper lubricant to penetrate and take over.

It is even used in machines that prepare food as it is not poisonous...I have never seen it adversely affect anything like plastic for example....

You need to look here to learn more:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40

http://wd40.com/uses-tips/

I would say its probably OK for cleaning and initial lubrication,though being a Newbie, I would not be certain, but thats what I will be using to clean my recently (2 days ago!) bought KH-910. I will tell you how it goes.

I hope this helps you further.....

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

It simply drives water and moisture off. It prevents corrosion and it is a light lubricant. It was for protecting cold war rockets in their bunkers....

You should look at the links I just posted to someone else.

In the RN we wash(ed) helicopters down with it after a flight over seawater.....and spray!! It prevented corrosion....

It is in fact a very useful product for any fine machinery that needs cleaning and lubricating. Door/window mechanisms, but not door cylinder locks. Cylinder locks need a lubricant that dries out leaving a fine mist of dry molybdenum..... 

I once worked, after I retired, for a locksmith company, and they use it for almost everything, including when slipping a "card" in between door and frame to push a lock back.....which involves lubricating door surfaces, door seals and the rest!! Absolutely no problems at all!

Its simply not aggressive.

I will let you know when I try it myself on an old 910....

Regards

Andy


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry but I would never, ever, use WD40 on a knitting machine, or any other machine. The best thing to use when cleaning a knitting machine is surgical spirit (rubbing alcohol) and oil with a good knitting machine oil. Sewing machine oil is too heavy/thick for a knitting machine, so I would advice using Ballistol oil like Grandmaliz 
suggested.

Read the following before you use WD40.......
http://gizmodo.com/5932262/10-surprising-uses-for-wd-40-and-5-places-it-should-never-be-sprayed


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i used surgical spirit and machine oil on my knitting machines as wdforty dries up the needles


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

WD40....."The 40th try for a Water Displacement product." Because [according to a 'write up'] it is fish oil based it is safe in the kitchen. Love it on my stainless steel appliances! [stove & fridge] Fried chicken livers [for DH] & hearts [for me] last night with separate pans....What a mess!!!! Whole stove top covered with grease splatters. Good as new with WD40 & paper towels. It is better than Goo Gone taking off labels, too. Try it, you'l like it!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

YOU SHOULD NEVER USE WD 40 ON ANY KNITTING MACHINE!
THERE ARE CHEMICALS THAT WILL HARM THEM, ESPECIALLY PLASTIC THAT EVERY K.M. HAS. IT IS OKAY TO USE SEWING MACHINE OIL, YOU ARE ABLE TO BUY A LARGE BOTTLE OF JANOME IN THE U.K. AND PROBABLY IN OTHER COUNTRIES TOO.
I WAS TOLD THIS BY A SILVER REED DEALER IN THE U.K.

From quill-ws.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

peppered said:


> Lori-Lin is no longer made but I found
> http://store.dknits.com/pd-super-industrial-yarn-spray.cfm
> so I guess I'll get that one.
> BUT, this is lube for yarn.
> ...


The Lori Lin cleaning and lubricating spray is presently sold by the KNITKNACK shop in Peru, Indiana and also by KNITCRAFT, in Independence Missouri. What is no longer produced is the Lori Lin YARN spray. For their address and phone, and to order, you may google them. Great places to shop.


----------



## Gwenny 31 (Feb 4, 2013)

http://wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/

information about WD 40.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

peppered said:


> I came home early from work and decided to start cleaning the Singer 888.
> The machine was never used (48 years old)and the ribber was wrapped and taped in original packing so it is in pristine condition and shiny. I guess it needs only some light cleaning and oiling.
> The main bed was somewhat wrapped-in original packing but not sealed so even thou it is clean and shiny, needles have some tiny specs on them and they are sticky little to touch.
> It does not look like rust but I wonder if I can use WD40 on cleaning the needles?
> ...


I bought some machine oil from Walmart.. It's in the sewing section and it says singer on it and on the back it says for knitting machines.. Hope this helps..


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

By the way, the "sticky stuff" may have come from the needle retainer bar (usually referred to as a sponge bar). It's most likely badly deteriorated in the machine, and you will need to remove it to take the needles out to clean them. Make sure you get a new one and clean out the channel that it goes into before replacing it.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

quill-ws
I have sent you a pm regarding another message you posted.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

I know the yarn spray from Lori-Lynn was discontinued and no longer available but Knit and Sew World has the Lori-Lynn Lube for sale. So I'm wondering if the Lori-Lynn Lubricant is still being made. It certainly is good stuff.

Steve in Pa



peppered said:


> Lori-Lin is no longer made but I found


----------



## Cheryl H (Jul 20, 2013)

I watched a program on TV last weekend about WD40. The product was never patented because then the formula would have to be given out. They said that two of the secret 'chemicals' that made the 40th try work was baby oil and petroleum jelly. I've used just about everything out there to clean & lubricate my machines and nothing I've used has hurt them at all. I've had most of my machines since 1985. I do have to agree with effiemae though, if you just keep oiling and don't clean your machine often, it won't matter what you use, you'll need a tank to move the carriage. What I'm using now is gun oil. Use what works best for you and your machine.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Wait a minute, everyone!

Please be more specific about the WD-40. Did you all know that WD-40 comes in a silicone version? The can is the same design as the familiar formula, but the cap is yellow. The label reads- WD-40 Specialist, Water resistant Silicone Lubricant. On the back, it says "safe to use on all metal and non-metal surfaces including rubber, plastic, and vinyl. Dries fast and leaves a clear non-staining film without stickiness or messy residue."

I found it at my local big-box home improvement store, Lowes. I haven't tried it yet, but if any of you have, I would love to know what your experience with it has been. At the same time, I also bought a liquid silicone lubricant that I can drop onto my plastic keyplates. I just hold the keyplate so that the excess can run off onto a paper towel. WOW! What a difference. No more sore back after a couple of hours of machine knitting. (I have a Bond machine, by the way). 

The silicone WD-40 was intended to be used on the bed of the machine, I just haven't used it yet. Would love to know if any others have used this, and what you thought of it.

P.S.- I was never able to find gun oil in any of the stores locally.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

never ever WD40 did it once what a sticky situation. in a pinch you can clean your needles with rubbing alcohol but not as a rule.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Sorry but I would never, ever, use WD40 on a knitting machine, or any other machine. The best thing to use when cleaning a knitting machine is surgical spirit (rubbing alcohol) and oil with a good knitting machine oil. Sewing machine oil is too heavy/thick for a knitting machine, so I would advice using Ballistol oil like Grandmaliz
> suggested.
> 
> Read the following before you use WD40.......
> http://gizmodo.com/5932262/10-surprising-uses-for-wd-40-and-5-places-it-should-never-be-sprayed


Funny, they never mentioned knitting machines of ANY manufacturer, I wonder why?
What the posters here have simply not understood is "I have not recommended it for a knitting machine, other than my own!", where I have still not yet tried it!!
WD-40 is fabulous for many mechanical tasks, I would never say all.
What I was refuting were the throwaway comments from people THAT HAVE NEVER USED IT FOR ANYTHING!
WD-40 is great for many situations, but it takes a clever user to decide where it will be good, and where not!!! Many are simply not clever....
For fine mechanical things, where a touch of rust may already be apparent, IT IS SUPERB!!
I have been using it since before I joined the RN, which is over 50 years ago.....
Who here has been using WD-40 daily since about 1960 in many different
situations? Please put your hands up!
Most of you weren't even born then!!!!
Over the next few months I will be using on an old, broken 910. I will be posting here the good and the bad news, OK?
regards
Andy


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

No, do not use WD40.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

imalulu said:


> No, do not use WD40.


Please let us ALL know some FACTS as to why?
When, where, on what have you gained your negative experiences with WD_40? Full details please.
I for one am very interested in some verifiable facts!
I have not seen a single one up to now!! Only unsubstantiated opinions. Another one will not change anything in a valid manner!!
regards
Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

imalulu said:


> No, do not use WD40.


Please look here for Knitting machine user who used it and everything worked just fine.
No one is saying that its the ONLY product tht can do this by the way, there are others.....
Regards
Andy
http://www.mybitoftheplanet.com/forums/brotherKM/knitmachine.html


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

WD-40® Myths, Legends & Fun Facts

WD-40s Secret Sauce.
Sorry folks, it appears that the 50+-year-old formulation of WD-40 remains a secret today. Any information that you may encounter alleging the disclosure of the secret sauce is inaccurate.

One thing we must do is correct any misinformation that may be harmful to either our consumers or our good name. Specifically, the listing of incorrect and poorly defined ingredients and safety information.

Myth: WD-40 Multi-Use Product is not really a lubricant.
Fact:
While the W-D in WD-40 stands for Water Displacement, WD-40 Multi-Use Product is a unique, special blend of lubricants. The products formulation also contains anti-corrosion agents and ingredients for penetration, water displacement and soil removal.

Stoddard Solvent
Myth: WD-40 contains Stoddard Solvent.
Fact: 
Over the past few decades, the name Stoddard Solvent was synonymous with all mineral spirits. Today, the mineral spirits found in products like ours are more refined and processed (see hydrogenation, hydrotreating and distillation techniques) providing mixtures with varying boiling points, cleaning ability, and chemical composition. 

The catchall phrase Stoddard Solvent is no longer adequate to tell the proper story. WD-40 does indeed have 50% mineral spirits, but they are refined and purified for specific characteristics needed to meet todays performance, regulatory, and safety requirements.

Health and Safety
Information derived from our Material Safety Data Sheet and referred to for the general use of our product can be misleading. MSDS information is for the workplace and not primarily intended for the general consumer. For the general consumer, the product label provides the key safety and usage information.

WD-40 and Bikes
Myth: WD-40 Multi-Use Product should not be used on bike chains.
Fact:
While WD-40 Multi-Use Product it is not a grease, it is formulated with strong lubricating oils and other ingredients, and is a terrific product to use for bike maintenance. It does not attract dirt or moisture to metal surfaces  just be sure to wipe off any excess WD-40 Multi-Use Product before riding.

For long-term lubrication and other specialized bicycle maintenance needs, check out WD-40® BIKE. Developed specifically for cyclists and mechanics, this high-performance line of bicycle care products is sure to become a mainstay in the toolboxes of bike mechanics for decades.

WD-40s Original Founder
Myth: Ken East is WD-40s original founder.
Fact:
While Ken East is often referred to as one of WD-40s original founders, he used to say, Heck, I aint that old. Ken was the facility manager at WD-40 Companys San Diego headquarters and was affectionately known as The Brewmaster. He mixed up batches of our secret sauce for over 15 years and was often heard to proudly proclaim, I absolutely LOVE my job! Ken happily retired in 2009.

As mentioned in our corporate and brand history, Norm Larsen, founder of Rocket Chemical Company, is considered the original founder of WD-40. Read the real story behind WD-40.

What a Fish story!
Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
Fact:
Consumers have told us over the years that they have caught some of the biggest fish ever after protecting their fish hooks and lures with WD-40. We believe this legend came from folks assuming that the product must contain fish oil since it appears to attract fish. Sorry Charlie®, it just aint so.

WD-40 Company has taken steps to respect and conserve the environment, and encourages its users to do the same. While WD-40 can be used to help protect fishing equipment from rust and corrosion, WD-40 Company does not recommend using WD-40 to attract fish.

WD-40 Cures Arthritis! No Way.
Myth: WD-40 cures arthritis.
Fact:
This popular headline, appearing at least once a year in the tabloids, is completely FALSE. WD-40 Company does not recommend the use of WD-40 for medical purposes, and knows no reason why WD-40 would be effective for arthritis pain relief. WD-40 contains petroleum distillates and should be handled with the same precautions for any product containing this type of material. 


Fun Facts About WD-40
A bus driver in Asia used WD-40 to remove a python, which had coiled itself around the undercarriage of his bus.
Police officers used WD-40 to remove a naked burglar trapped in an air conditioning vent.
Crayola® Stain Removal Tips recommends using WD-40 to remove (regular) crayon marks from a variety of surfaces.
The WD-40 Book, featuring many user testimonials and the wacky humor of Jim & Tim, The Duct Tape GuysTM, was published in 1997. The familiar blue and yellow can has been featured in other books ranging from The Big Damn Book of Sheer Manliness (General Publishing 1997) and Polish Your Furniture With Pantyhose (Hyperion 1995) to WD-40 for the Soul: A Guide To Mending Everything
Leslie Nielsen portrayed agent Dick Steele (a.k.a., Agent WD-40) in the 1996 movie Spy Hard.
WD-40 has a Fan Club with more than 100,000 members. Join today and share your stories, get free, fun downloads, check out the eNewsletter, receive the eTip of the week, and much more...
As The Duct Tape Guys say, You only need two tools in life, Duct Tape® and WD-40. If its not stuck and its supposed to be, Duct Tape it. If its stuck and its not supposed to be, WD-40 it.
So, keep using your WD-40. You can find a list of over 2,000 uses from our loyal users here. If you find a new use, please let us know. And, if you really need the secret formula, you can find it...written on a single notepadlocked in a vault...somewhere in Californiaif you can get in.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I too have been using WD 40 for over 30 years on my knitting machines. I run a business with my machines. I took a course many many many yeas ago about machine maintance and was told to use WD40.......and like you said, not a water base....


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Lyn in IL said:


> WD-40® Myths, Legends & Fun Facts
> 
> WD-40s Secret Sauce.
> Sorry folks, it appears that the 50+-year-old formulation of WD-40 remains a secret today. Any information that you may encounter alleging the disclosure of the secret sauce is inaccurate.
> ...


Love this kind of info!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Cardiknits has good instructions for cleaning. www.cardiknits.com


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Hi Peanut Tinker, we sure do think alike!


 :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

As said before, TheAnswerLady is a great source for mechanical issues with knitting machines. Her videos are well respected throughout the machine knitting community. I have used her videos and she and her husband, Jack (the mechanical wiz), have never steered me wrong. Her video for cleaning and lubricating can be found here:

What I should use to clean and lubricate my machine? 





As for the use of WD-40, I did find a specific comment made by cybernana and posted in a different topic in February. What she said was, "I used wd40 cost me £150 quids worth of repairs DONT USE IT." She did not post the details, so if you want to find out, PM her.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I do use WD40 for a lot of things being married to a Pilot/ Engineer, he taught me the use it but when I did use it on the knitting machine he said I would regret it and I did , it gets into the knitting and stays on the carriage for ever and attracks everything in site. In the end it gums it up. In the 80's a group of machine knitters in B.C. Canada tried it for a few weeks and it was a disaster. It took forever to unstick the machines. So yes the stuff can be a life saver in many ways but not for the knitting machines.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

meknit said:


> I do use WD40 for a lot of things being married to a Pilot/ Engineer, he taught me the use it but when I did use it on the knitting machine he said I would regret it and I did , it gets into the knitting and stays on the carriage for ever and attracks everything in site. In the end it gums it up. In the 80's a group of machine knitters in B.C. Canada tried it for a few weeks and it was a disaster. It took forever to unstick the machines. So yes the stuff can be a life saver in many ways but not for the knitting machines.


meant to say it attracts everything.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Well, I got more info than I could imagine.
Some made me laugh too. Since non of my machines are gunked up or dirty-I might skip the WD40 but I will try it on the needle spots. I figured the spots are from the rotted sponge.I will clean the "tube" where the sponge bar goes as this is spotted with tiny pieces of the old sponge. The long piece where the sponge goes, I took wire brush to get the stuck old sponge grounds off and I will use WD40 on that.
I will get the oil from Walmart for the rest of the machine and for lubrication.
I really apreciate all the info!
It is so nice to know you have so many knowlegable here!
I will post on monday how it all went.
Thank you so much everyone!!!!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I too have used WD40 on my machines and found that it works better than the LoriLynn which made my machines stick and seem to rust. I do, however, spray the WD40 on a soft cloth and wipe the machine. Our machine knitting group was told to use a cloth and not directly.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

brenda m said:


> I too have used WD40 on my machines and found that it works better than the LoriLynn which made my machines stick and seem to rust. I do, however, spray the WD40 on a soft cloth and wipe the machine. Our machine knitting group was told to use a cloth and not directly.


Interesting, I will follow your advice on my old 910, I am sure that it will be just fine. I had planned to do that anyway, now I am 100% sure its a good idea!
Most of the good cleaners and lubricants mentioned on this blog are difficult or impossible to find here, but not WD-40 of course!!
I have been a fan of WD-40 for almost 60 years.....it has NEVER let me down. But I am new to Knitting machines....
Its rather strange that so many here are vehement against using it, but have no personal experience!!!!! Almost like racism.......
Thanks again for your post
regards
Andy


----------



## Glenden9 (May 14, 2014)

I browsed the net and found a man showing how he used Mystery Oil and he swore by it. I found that it is (or seems to be) American but after a bit of searching I found a site where it is available in U.K. as well. I wondered if anyone has used this for their machine and whether it would be worth my purchasing it here. I have actually used baby oil without repercussions.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Glenden9 said:


> I browsed the net and found a man showing how he used Mystery Oil and he swore by it. I found that it is (or seems to be) American but after a bit of searching I found a site where it is available in U.K. as well. I wondered if anyone has used this for their machine and whether it would be worth my purchasing it here. I have actually used baby oil without repercussions.


The video would be by Jack, husband of The Answer Lady. I too watched the videos and bought the Marvel Mystery Oil here in Canada. However, I have not yet taken the time go tackle the deep cleaning. They and their videos are highly spoken of among machine knitters.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

So I run out of WD 40 and going to Walmart for more plus I'll get the other recommended one.
The needle specs won't come off much. I also tried gun oil, alcohol and even SOS pads.SOS pad almost got it out but very tiny specs are still on.
I might even let it go. But it is 4mm gauge machine and using fine yarn, it could catch over the specs....
Sponge bar has stuck the glued on piece from sponge. WD 40, wire brush and flat screwdriver help very little so far.
Maybe soaking it in the other oil will help.
The long bar that carriage slides on has very black thing coming of with the WD 40 but not before when I touched it.
Wonder it it had thin film of some old lube on it.
It is clean now, just need to lube it up.
I am getting there very slowly.
Meanwhile I was sorting out more yarn and my BF come in and says oh s... this is lots of freaking yarn!!! Started laughing and walk away.
He's got his oil painting supplies and drumming so we are even here


----------



## knittinglise (Mar 31, 2012)

Never


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Gummy stuff on metal can be easily removed with nail polish.
Try that, but definitely not on plastic.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

AAKnits said:


> Gummy stuff on metal can be easily removed with* nail polish. *
> Try that, but definitely not on plastic.


Did you mean nail polish remover?


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

It (gummy stuff) is most probably glue residue from the self adhesive strip on the sponge that sticks it to the metal bar and holds sponge in place.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Azzara said:


> Did you mean nail polish remover?


Oops oops! You are right! I meant nail polish remover. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

I use ballast oil. It is great, and I got mine at a Hardware store. Passap Canada also has it. About $10.00, but shipping is expensive. Try the Hardware store.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Glenden9 said:


> I browsed the net and found a man showing how he used Mystery Oil and he swore by it. I found that it is (or seems to be) American but after a bit of searching I found a site where it is available in U.K. as well. I wondered if anyone has used this for their machine and whether it would be worth my purchasing it here. I have actually used baby oil without repercussions.


I bought the mystery oil in the uk and use it on my gunked up carriages, seems to work well.


----------



## Glenden9 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you jaysclark. Did you have to buy it on the internet? I have found it here at various prices and sizes on Amazon etc. on the net but did not quite know what to do about it.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Glenden9 said:


> Thank you jaysclark. Did you have to buy it on the internet? I have found it here at various prices and sizes on Amazon etc. on the net but did not quite know what to do about it.


I bought it on EBay from John Wolfe Racing


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree with all the advice against WD40 and would also suggest careful and conservative use of any kind of oil. It gums things up and also causes premature deterioration of the sponge bar. I suggest a silicon spray (if you can find it). I had a KM business and still have a couple of cans of silicone spray but alas, the brand I have is no longer available. Check with your local KM shops, online or general hardware store. The advantage is that the silicone cleans and lubricates without damage to any of the parts of your machine.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

May I ask how you used the WD-40?
Machine type etc...
and what problems did you get with using it?
When was that?
Please supply full details as you could be helping others here....
Thanks for your input.
regards
Andy


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

I spent a few minutes online verifying that indeed silicone is a good lubricant and cleaner and also discovered that they sell it at Home Depot. .. and their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

camgrafx said:


> I spent a few minutes online verifying that indeed silicone is a good lubricant and cleaner and also discovered that they sell it at Home Depot. .. and their prices are very reasonable.


I found 2 different brands of silicone lubricant at my local Lowes Home Improvement store. One is a WD-40 brand spray silicone (which I haven't tried yet). Neither was very expensive.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Silicone sprays are some of the most useful fluids available nowadays when used correctly.
They are more difficult to "clean off" as I found out years ago when I lubricated my service pistol with them, it made the gun dangerous as the trigger went super sensitive.
Cleaning did not help much, eventually I had to lightly stone the relevant surfaces to get some "feel" back......it was simply "too good"....
I am sure that when properly used, it will make a knitting machine lighter to use and will protect it from rust/corrosion as well, though I have NO personal experience of that at this time....so this is NOT a recommendation.
I am (as some know already here) a WD-40 fan with many years firsthand experience in many uses, and it CAN BE CLEANED OFF WHEN NEEDED!!!
Do not forget this!!! THAT IS A MAJOR DIFFERENCE. 
WD-40 does not change the surface structure of the metal/plastic as Silicone can and does!! Which is what it was designed to do remember!!
There are also different silicone products, some for weather proofing, but do not lubricate, some lubricate but are not weather proof.....read the can infos before buying/using.....some do both!!!
Best of luck
Andy


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a studio 360 and knitking 260 and used WD40 on both, but I sprayed a cloth and cleaned with the cloth. I never sprayed it directly on the machines. This worked much better than the spray that came with the machine. When I tried the LoriLynn spray it made the carriage difficult to use.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Little update on my needle cleaning.
I did buy and use Marvel oil, some 3 in 1 oil, gun oil, SOS pads, steel wool for guns, wd 40, alcohol. Soaked , rubbed.
NON worked on those little specks!
I was ready to buy new needles and as a last straw I took my pink nail file amd voila, it worked.
So I am about half way through cleaning. I will soak them in gun oil after and dry them.
Everything else is clean,oiled, sponge glued.
The only one more thing I have to clean is the sponge bar chanel.
I don't have a day off this week so maybe next week I'll be ready to finish it.
Can't wait!


----------



## Tellybabe (Aug 30, 2014)

Glad to hear someone else using WD40,I too have been using it on all my machines,for 30 years or more.It has kept my knitting machines in tip top shape,and has never caused any damage to to plastic or nylon parts.
I taught machine knitting for 20 years,and have written courses for Open Colleges,and recommended it to all my students.
If you are sensible about how you use it,it works a treat.
Cathy.
UK


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Tellybabe said:


> Glad to hear someone else using WD40,I too have been using it on all my machines,for 30 years or more.It has kept my knitting machines in tip top shape,and has never caused any damage to to plastic or nylon parts.
> I taught machine knitting for 20 years,and have written courses for Open Colleges,and recommended it to all my students.
> If you are sensible about how you use it,it works a treat.
> Cathy.
> UK


I can only say after many years of 1000s of different general usages on an almost limitless variety of equipment (but not yet on a KM) that is EXACTLY what I expected.
Many people are missing out on this product due to some unknown prejudice.....and its relatively cheap and available over all over!
Many thanks for your excellent post.
Vindicated at last!!
Andy


----------



## Tellybabe (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Andy,
Yes,I think someone somewhere started the rumour about WD40,I have looked,but never found any proof of it damaging anything.I love the stuff,and it always makes me smile when I sit at one of my knitting machines,newly WD40'd,knitting smoothly and smelling fab!
Happy knitting,
Best wishes,
Cathy.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Tellybabe said:


> Hi Andy,
> Yes,I think someone somewhere started the rumour about WD40,I have looked,but never found any proof of it damaging anything.I love the stuff,and it always makes me smile when I sit at one of my knitting machines,newly WD40'd,knitting smoothly and smelling fab!
> Happy knitting,
> Best wishes,
> Cathy.


Really, really great news, not only for me but for anyone who wants their KM to live long and work well.....
Regards
Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Tellybabe said:


> Hi Andy,
> Yes,I think someone somewhere started the rumour about WD40,I have looked,but never found any proof of it damaging anything.I love the stuff,and it always makes me smile when I sit at one of my knitting machines,newly WD40'd,knitting smoothly and smelling fab!
> Happy knitting,
> Best wishes,
> Cathy.


Really, really great news, not only for me but for anyone who wants their KM to live long and work well.....
Regards
Andy


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

I use a product from Lowes store. 
It is DuPont Teflon Silicone Lubricant. 
It is safe for plastics and rubber and it does not build up. 
I love it. Everything is working so smoothly now.


----------

